# [Virtualbox]Error al emerger  virtualbox-modules (abierto)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenas mis estimados,

Desde hace algún tiempo he usado Virtualbox-bin pero desde las ultimas actualizaciones ya no esta en el portage, me ha tocado hacer el emerge de virtualbox no binario y me salta este erro, pensé que podia compilar una versión anterior pero solo existe un único paquete de virtualbox-modules-6.1.18.

El error que no logro solventar esta como sigue a continuación:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 3) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18::gentoo

 * vbox-kernel-module-src-6.1.18.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...      [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     5.10.12-gentoo-x86_64

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vbox-kernel-module-src-6.1.18.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/work ...

 * Applying virtualbox-modules-5.2.8-pax-const.patch ...

patching file vboxdrv/SUPDrvIDC.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 163 (offset 3 lines).

patching file vboxnetflt/include/VBox/intnet.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 873 (offset 90 lines).

patching file vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 338 with fuzz 2 (offset -502 lines).

can't find file to patch at input line 36

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- vboxpci/include/VBox/rawpci.h

|+++ vboxpci/include/VBox/rawpci.h

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored                                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   patch -p1 -p0 failed with /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/files/virtualbox-modules-5.2.8-pax-const.patch

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 2241:  Called eapply '-p0' '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/files/virtualbox-modules-5.2.8-pax-const.patch'

 *             environment, line  744:  Called _eapply_patch '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/files/virtualbox-modules-5.2.8-pax-const.patch'

 *             environment, line  682:  Called __helpers_die 'patch -p1 -p0 failed with /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/files/virtualbox-modules-5.2.8-pax-const.patch'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/work'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   patch -p1 -p0 failed with /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/files/virtualbox-modules-5.2.8-pax-const.patch

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 2241:  Called eapply '-p0' '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/files/virtualbox-modules-5.2.8-pax-const.patch'

 *             environment, line  744:  Called _eapply_patch '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/files/virtualbox-modules-5.2.8-pax-const.patch'

 *             environment, line  682:  Called __helpers_die 'patch -p1 -p0 failed with /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/files/virtualbox-modules-5.2.8-pax-const.patch'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18/work'
```

He visto algunos errores similares pero ninguno esta resuelto, alguien que me pueda dar luces se agradecería infinitamente, solo lo estoy usando con un XP para poder resetear impresoras epson con chip de sistema continuo y ya es necesario solventar con ese virtual.

Gracias de antemano

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   resuelto solo es cosa de desabilitar la USE pax_kernel

Gracias por su valioso tiempo

----------

